
Slack is reportedly raising another huge $500M round of funding - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/15/slack-is-reportedly-raising-another-huge-500m-round-of-funding
======
biggodoggo
I'm thinking Slack's issue is their free version is too good and the paid
version is way too expensive (per user pricing gets scary) I know in my
experience we don't have any trouble using free and we have too many people to
make a jump to the paid. I think Slack needs a "middle ground" solution where
small-medium businesses won't balk at the per user pricing.

------
DonnyV
How can you be valued at $5 billion and not be a functioning business?
Investors will never see that money.

